# Trouble establishing connection to Eircom Broadband



## Ash

We're having no luck connecting for the first time to Eircom Broadband - and even less getting useful help from Eircom support line.  
In short, a wired connection via "grey box" modem.  All wires connected correctly.  Can get Local Area Network connection but cannot connect to internet because "DSL is down"   
Have reset the modem, checked the filters, had eircom support people check the line from the other end, all to no avail.  Waited a week so far for a call back from Eircom.  
We beginning to despair!  Broadband is all supposed to be easy.
Computer is about four years old.  It has  Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection.  (Would this be sufficent to get a wireless connection?)
Can anyone suggest what might be wrong?


----------



## ClubMan

Ash said:


> We're having no luck connecting for the first time to Eircom Broadband - and even less getting useful help from Eircom support line.
> In short, a wired connection via "grey box" modem.  All wires connected correctly.  Can get Local Area Network connection but cannot connect to internet because "DSL is down"


You mean that this is the error displayed on the router (e.g. when connecting a web browser to the router's configuration application - e.g. often http://192.168.1.1 or something like that by default)?


> Computer is about four years old.  It has  Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection.  (Would this be sufficent to get a wireless connection?)


 Can't see why not assuming that this is a wireless adaptor in the first place? Bear in mind that the issue of connecting your _PC _to the _LAN_/router (via wireless or wired connection) is totally separate from connecting your router to eircom/the internet via_ DSL_!


----------



## Sn@kebite

I assume you set up you're "PPPoE Settings"? This basically enables the modem to log into your ISP (NTL). Go to the router address like ClubMan showed you and look at all the settings and make sure they're correct.


----------



## bigjoe_dub

set the speed of the card to auto detect.


----------



## Ash

When we run diagnostics, we get the following message.  

" Diagnostics 
Running this test will help locate problems with your Internet Connection. 

 Diagnostics 

DSL    Fail 
DSL connection is down. Please check the following:
Phone line is securely connected to your Router.
DSL Sync light on front of your Router is green and not blinking
Filters have been installed on all phone jacks that have telephone devices connected to them.
Please try again to connect. 
If problem persists, please contact the help desk.  "

We checked and double checked all the suggestions and noted the DSL light is green but IS blinking slowly.


With regard to the  Intel PRO/100 VE Network Connection already installed on the PC, is that suitable for BOTH wired and wireless broadband connections?


----------



## Guest125

The first thing you have to do is get the DSL sync light lit permanently.If the light is blinking it means you are NOT connected to the exchange.Make sure that the 2port filter is connected to the phone socket.Connect the phone cable supplied by Eircom to the port with the computer symbol.The port beside it with the telephone symbol is for your house phone.The other end of the Eircom supplied cable(mine is purple) is connected to the router.Switch on the router and the DSL light will blink slowly and then light permanently.If this doesn't happen and the light continues to flash.Try obtaining another 2port filter either from Eircom or borrow one from a friend/neighbour.The single port filter is intended for an extra house phone and will NOT work for your computer.Nothing will happen until that DSL light is lit.


----------



## Dearg Doom

Try disconnecting all other phones, digi-boxes, alarms, extensions, etc. connected to the phone line and connect only your DSL modem, preferably at the point the phone line enters the house. If after doing this you still don't get a DSL connection (steady green DSL light) then you'll have to get back on to Eircom as the problem is most likely on their side. Could be a fauly modem too, so if you can try another to see if it can get the DSL connection that will help further narrow down the problem.


----------



## Ash

Thanks guys, especially most recently Caff and Dearg Doom for your detailed advice.  
We have tried all you suggested without any improvement.  Have even taken the modem to another location where it worked perfectly within seconds.  
Patently we're not big computer types but having eliminated everything we can think of from this end, we figure the problem must be on the line to/from eircom.  
But we wont know for sure until they actually get round to sending someone out!  Going to get on to them again today. 
Meanwhile, we presume we're being charged for a service we can't actually use yet.  
Many thanks for all your help.
If anyone else can suggest a magic bullet solution, we'd love to hear it.


----------



## ClubMan

Ash said:


> Have even taken the modem to another location where it worked perfectly within seconds.
> 
> ...
> 
> Meanwhile, we presume we're being charged for a service we can't actually use yet.


How so? You said that it worked in the alternative location which would mean that you *can *use the service. If this is the case then all you need to do is figure out the difference between this location and your preferred one.


----------



## Ash

ClubMan said:


> How so? You said that it worked in the alternative location which would mean that you *can *use the service. If this is the case then all you need to do is figure out the difference between this location and your preferred one.




But we can't figure out what is different.  If the modem and cables are working, that leaves the Pc or the eircom line.  That's what we need to sort out.


----------



## ClubMan

Does the phone socket in your preferred location work at all - e.g. if you plug in a phone do you get a dial tone? Is this socket and the one elsewhere where the router works definitely connected up to the same landline?


----------



## Dearg Doom

> Have even taken the modem to another location



By this, do you mean another location within your house or anther house?


----------



## Guest125

If you can bring the router back to the other location where it worked make sure to connect it to the phone socket using your DSL filter.If it continues to work normally at least you know that the DSL filter is ok.I know people who've had faulty filters which caused exactly the bother you're experiencing.Did you open up the wall socket to make sure the two wires are firmly connected?


----------



## PcFlyer77

Sorry to interrupt your conversation, but I figured since my problem was similar I might as well use this thread instead of making a new one. I also have a Eircom modem. Its a "Netopida 2247NWG-VGx Wi-Fi gateway" My problem is that I can not set up a Wi-Fi Network for the life of me. I am trying to connect my Nintendo Wii to the internet and I can't figure it out. I think I might have to go into the modem via a web browser and change settings but I'm not sure. Does anyone second this idea?

P.S. Also, does anyone know the default password for this kind of modem. I can not figure out the default password either 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigjoe_dub

PcFlyer77 said:


> Sorry to interrupt your conversation, but I figured since my problem was similar I might as well use this thread instead of making a new one. I also have a Eircom modem. Its a "Netopida 2247NWG-VGx Wi-Fi gateway" My problem is that I can not set up a Wi-Fi Network for the life of me. I am trying to connect my Nintendo Wii to the internet and I can't figure it out. I think I might have to go into the modem via a web browser and change settings but I'm not sure. Does anyone second this idea?
> 
> P.S. Also, does anyone know the default password for this kind of modem. I can not figure out the default password either
> 
> Thanks in advance




you are right.  to setup the wireless part you will need to connect to the modem using a cable to turn it on.  oin your web browser type in 
192.168.1.254

this should give you a netopia screen.  there should me menu options there when you can switch on the wireless and set up security etc.


----------



## beldin

I had a similar problem connecting to broad band a while back. 
The problem was that there was a phone/fax connected that I didn't know about on the line.
This meant it had no filter on it and so was messing up the modem.
First thing would be to disconnect every other phone or fax in the house first.

Then see if it works. 
Every phone should have a filter on it to stop it interfering with the broadband.


----------



## PcFlyer77

bigjoe_dub said:


> you are right.  to setup the wireless part you will need to connect to the modem using a cable to turn it on.  oin your web browser type in
> 192.168.1.254
> 
> this should give you a netopia screen.  there should me menu options there when you can switch on the wireless and set up security etc.



Thank you for your help. Do you happen to know the default password for this type of modem or how to get the default password?


----------



## Dearg Doom

PcFlyer77 said:


> Do you happen to know the default password



Try 'admin'.


----------



## Guest125

Flyer77,What password are you looking for? The log on password to establish a connection to the exchange is broadband1.The wireless password is a randomly generated 28 character wep password.Go to the netopia page 192.168.1.254 while connected by CABLE to the router.Click on wireless,tick enable wireless.In the dropdown menu select WPA-PSK.This type of security is much more secure because you create your own 20 character password. I think you need an additional component for Wii to connect.It should be easy now that you have your own password.Hope this helps Flyer77


----------



## Guest125

Are you on bb yet ASH?


----------



## PabloD007

Hi Caff,

I'm having similar problems hooking up wireless access on my Eircom Broadband service. I have a Netopia router which works fine, but when I try to configure my wireless Belkin router with this I fail to get a connection. I previously had no problems getting wireless access when I was with BT.

When I log on to http://192.168.1.254/ I cannot find a wireless option either under local network on side menus, have I missed something?


----------



## ClubMan

If you have a separate broadband modem/router and a wireless/_LAN _router then you need to configure these separately. Which one does http://192.168.1.254 connect to? You will need to connect to the other one 
using a different _IP _address.


----------



## onlineprint

Can I suggest you try to connect directly to your phone socket with the supplied modem with phone line and see if the DSL light will actually stay Green.


----------



## Guest125

Pablod007. Is it a wireless netopia router? Log on to the netopia page(192.168.1.254).In the left column click "basic mode" the wireless icon will then be visible.Another tip is to save the netopia page in your favourites.You must be connected to the router by ethernet cable to enable/configure the wireless settings.


----------

